# help with rehoming my ferret asap



## hello123

hello

i am in need of help.
first of all i just want to say it really does pain me to be rehoming an animal, i love this ferret, i wish i had other options, but i just dont.

my reason for needing to rehome is, my and my ex just split up, i already have 2 cages of rats, and then the ferret, i am pregnant, and have had a sudden drop in income i now dont have the time or energy to keep up with a ferret along with the rats and other responsabilities, i feel like i am forever cleaning out pet cages, and giving free range time, and i just havent got the energy in me now when i'm supposed to be taking it easy, i am noticiing myself leaving her in the cage longer and longer and i dont want that for her. 

Lilly is approx 1 year old jill (vets estimate) she is spayed. she is polecat coloured (i think thats what its called) and she answers to her name.
we actualy found her walking down a busy road last august, and picked her up, i put up adverts, but no one claimed her. so although i wasn't planning on having a ferret i ended up with one as i really have great dislikes with the RSPCA.
sinse then she has lived in a cage indoors, during the day the cage is open, so she can go in to sleep/eat/poop and at night shes locked in it. (the cage is a 'critter 2' and i'm happy for it to go with her along with all her accessories.) 


she is a good girl, completely litter trained (only goes on stone cat litter in a flat rectangle cat litter tray) shes been fed on a complete dry food only.
she likes to play in water, and scratch at cat posts.
she sleeps in a fleece blanket.
she does nip, never ever broke skin, but she will nip if shes very excited or caught by surprise.

i really want her to go to an experianced ferret owner, someone who will really care for her and give her a brilliant life.
because of this i am happy to pay for petrol costs/travel expenses and help in any way i can.
i feel very horrible doing this, but really dont feel i have a choice.
i hope that somebody can help give this lovely girl a home.

i live in the north east. Middlesbrough. 

thankyou for reading.


----------



## Tapir

hi there.

i am currently looking for a ferret to go with my polecat jill, and she sounds lovely - just like my girl, Tia. 

however, you are very far from me, and obviously, introductionbs would have to be done first to make sure they would get on.

I really hope you find a lovely home for Lilly.


----------



## hello123

thankyou 

i have uploaded (i hope!) 2 pictures of lilly, neither are very good its just all i have on this computer.


----------



## jediwarrior

if you can get to sheffield we can take you little girl we are a ferret rescue check my signature there are rescues closer to you look in the rescue map


----------



## Cherries21

Your not supposed to have rats when your pregnant.


----------



## blade100

Cherries21 said:


> Your not supposed to have rats when your pregnant.


never heard that before!!!!!

why is this????????????


----------



## kelseye

Cherries21 said:


> Your not supposed to have rats when your pregnant.


lol well i had 30 of them when i was pregnant never did me any harm or baby .


----------



## blade100

kelseye said:


> lol well i had 30 of them when i was pregnant never did me any harm or baby .


think the op was looking to start an argument as i have owned rats for 15 years and never ever come across a statement like that before!!:lol:


----------



## Guest

Cherries21 said:


> Your not supposed to have rats when your pregnant.


why


----------



## chrissielk

i know when you have cats they tell you to wear gloves when you clean the cat litter out as can pass on some thing can't remember what it's called. but do not know about rats i know your midwife can test for it it's just a extra blood test. i had test for it when i was preg and had cats as didn't always wear gloves. Hope helps abit.


----------



## Loki

Cherries21 said:


> Your not supposed to have rats when your pregnant.


Total hogwash


----------



## niki87

Loki said:


> Total hogwash


:lol::lol::lol::lol: I agree but... :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Love the word...has become my phrase of the day!! xx


----------



## hello123

hello, sorry for leaving the thread for so long.

i did actualy rehome her to a rescue called rescued for life in newcastle shortly after this add.
they came and picked her up, i made a donation, and she was getting on great, i got photos and updates etc however i had an update a few days ago and she died of a sudden illness ? 
don;t know what and she was only so young. so sad.
i'm glad she got to live out the rest of her days with another ferret though.

and no rats in pregnancy?
lol.
love to know where you heard that one and hear some evidence to support it.
of course you are.
i dont think it would be reccomended to go hugging wild rats whilst pregnant, or any time for that matter. but what the heck is wrong with fancy rats.


----------



## simplysardonic

Cherries21 said:


> Your not supposed to have rats when your pregnant.


Yes, I agree
& all Rottweilers are vicious killing machines, the moon is made of cheese, the earth is flat, & politicians motives are 100% altruistic


----------



## kelseye

simplysardonic said:


> Yes, I agree
> & all Rottweilers are vicious killing machines, the moon is made of cheese, the earth is flat, & politicians motives are 100% altruistic


lol love that one :thumbup:


----------



## metame

hello123 said:


> hello, sorry for leaving the thread for so long.
> 
> i did actualy rehome her to a rescue called rescued for life in newcastle shortly after this add.
> they came and picked her up, i made a donation, and she was getting on great, i got photos and updates etc however i had an update a few days ago and she died of a sudden illness ?
> don;t know what and she was only so young. so sad.
> i'm glad she got to live out the rest of her days with another ferret though.
> 
> and no rats in pregnancy?
> lol.
> love to know where you heard that one and hear some evidence to support it.
> of course you are.
> i dont think it would be reccomended to go hugging wild rats whilst pregnant, or any time for that matter. but what the heck is wrong with fancy rats.


oh thats really sad 

sorry to hear about that.


----------

